# Reflecting on 2005



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

With only a few hours (or less for many), what are your biggest memories of 2005?

For me:
January - The holidays are over, so it's time to make arrangements for the ACA convention.  
February - Waiting for spring. Make arrangements for new Morton building.
March - Waiting for spring
April - Waiting for spring. First phase of our new building starts with tree removal.
May - Waiting for the last of the snow to melt. Excavation starts on new building, after road restrictions come off. Finally getting dirt under my fingernails planting veggie garden.
June - Concrete work starts on new building. Hotter than hell. When is winter coming again? 
July - New building comes and construction starts. Go to Fort Worth, TX. for ACA convention. Hot, hot...
August - Hot, canning veggies from the garden. Finally move horses into their new abode.
September - Hot, still canning veggies.
October - Warm, still harvesting veggies.
November - Comfortably balmy. Had in-laws over for Thanksgiving. 8-[ 
December - What, the Holiday's are here already? And the days are only how long?? 

And how did your year go??


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

For me, the big event was Katrina. Power was out for five days at school, two days at home. Lost some species of plants that will be hard to replace. When Katrina passed through Jackson, MS, she was tropical storm strength with one or two gusts at hurricane level, but she still did a lot of damage. I had lost the keys for my car, and I had the unforgettible experience of riding 18 miles on my bicicle to the Saturn dealer and back during Katrina, trying to get replacement keys, but the dealer had closed by the time I got there because the power had failed. On top of everything else, I got a flat tire during that trip!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

So, aside from PK and me, everyone else hibernated for all of 2005?


----------



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

The panic of Hurricane Rita, follow-up after hurricane Katrina. Almost Everyone in Houston Follow a evacuation, and it was 2 million people trying to get out of 3 high ways. Stuck 28 hours of traffic for a 20 miles drive...not a bathroom in sight, driving a v8 4x4 suv beginning to run out of gas, every gas station was out of gas, stuck in the middle of a suffocating record breaking heat on the hightway. Worst thing we have to turn off AC on the car to save gas. Had pets, brought them too, and they could not hold it in, so it happen in the car. Arrive at CVS pharmacy, it was heaven on earth when I walk through the door. Finally ended at a local hurricane shelter, had a great time . Stayed there for 3 days, hurricane did not do a thing, pack bag and left home. Accidently ram into the garrage when got home...sigh...go to fish tank and turn on lights and everything was alive  glosso got alittle thicker. What a year it was, this will be the one of my most memoriable experience.


----------



## vivalagourami (Nov 27, 2005)

*My year in a nutshell*

I'll add my reflections :mrgreen:

Jan. - Hibernated, watched football - GO PATS!
Feb. - More of the same
March - Big trip to Monterey, CA. Got to see the only great white shark in captivity. Poor thing's nose was rubbed raw in that million gallon bucket she was in. The rest of the trip...Big Sur, Salinas Valley, was cool.
April - Getting warmer and betting the horses...esp. the Derby preps. Start heading out to Aqueduct.
May - KENTUCKY DERBY AND PREAKNESS STAKES! This is my favorite month of the year!
June - Belmont Stakes, family visits, Coney Island and the dog days of summer begin
July - Rijs Beach for 4th of July, more dog days of summer...until the third Wednesday in July...SARATOGA RACE COURSE OPENS!!!!
August - Every weekend, every stakes race at Saratoga. If there's a heaven, it looks just like Saratoga in August.
September - Labor day Saratoga closes. Big trip to Minnesota, Fargo, ND to Iron Range, Deluth back to Minny and St. Paul. I got to see the world's largest hockey stick, the home of Bob Dylan and the home of Greyhound Bus Lines. No kidding. Why would I make up something like that.
October - My boyfriend of 4 years asked me to marry him. And last weekend in October...BREEDERS CUP World Thoroughbred Championships! Sweet.
Novemeber - Brand new 38G Planted Fish tank. It was supposed to be for my birthday in lieu of an engagement ring, but to my suprise...come
December - I got a ring anyway. Happy Holidays!

Except for engagement turning into wedding in September 06...I have the EXACT same plans for next year.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

vivalagourami said:


> I got to see the world's largest hockey stick, the home of Bob Dylan and the home of Greyhound Bus Lines. No kidding. Why would I make up something like that.


Holy cow, you were in my home town.... That doesn't happen too often. :wink:

Congrats on your engagement!


----------



## vivalagourami (Nov 27, 2005)

Yeah! I saw that you were from Hibbing! I tell people I saw all that stuff and they think I'm joking! I knew about Dylan because I have some "hippie" friends that go to the festival. But the Greyhound thing totally knocked me out! I thought it was awesome!

I'm a sucker for road side attractions like the Worlds Largest Hockey stick! That was a great drive across the Iron Range too! Very pretty!


----------

